# Street Fighter Assassin's Fist (2014)



## T-hug (Jun 2, 2014)

​​​So Street Fighter Assassin's Fist is finally out and is pretty great, easily becoming the best ever Street Fighter Movie!​​You can watch the whole thing on YT:​​​
​Street Fighter Assassin's Fist on IMDB​​​


----------



## Gahars (Jun 2, 2014)

T-hug said:


> So Street Fighter Assassin's Fist is finally out and is pretty great, easily becoming the best ever Street Fighter Movie!


 

Now, now, let's not damn with faint praise here.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks... meh at best, that trailer made me cringe all the way through. IMO, that trailer alone lost me completely.

That narrative while they are fighting... geez... SF deserves better than that (SF doesn't need a web series or movies, just leave it alone)


----------



## T-hug (Jun 2, 2014)

Hero-Link said:


> Looks... meh at best, that trailer made me cringe all the way through. IMO, that trailer alone lost me completely.
> 
> That narrative while they are fighting... geez... SF deserves better than that (SF doesn't need a web series or movies, just leave it alone)


 

Give it a try you may be pleasantly surprised! I watched it last night and thought it was great, easily the best live action SF movie.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 2, 2014)

true Thing the Trailer makes it look VERY bad actually ...

still watched half of it already and I have to admit it is actually good ^^

I like it very much that they are speaking Japanese very often which is really rare as most movies tend to have a dub even though it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2014)

I LOVED IT! Bad acting here and there, but amazing concept. Hope to see them continue.
Would love to see them include Ryu's Street fighter 2 movie theme. (obviously not direct copy lol)


----------

